# Weekend destination on Metra?



## jamesontheroad (Jun 25, 2008)

Back in Chicago again, but Mrs Ontheroad and I are too short of $$$ for a weekend break by plane or car. Could anyone recommend a destination, perhaps on the North Line out of Chicago, where we could escape to for some camping or budget accommodation... ?

Any thoughts, or are all Metra stations just suburbs? Thanks...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 26, 2008)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Back in Chicago again, but Mrs Ontheroad and I are too short of $$$ for a weekend break by plane or car. Could anyone recommend a destination, perhaps on the North Line out of Chicago, where we could escape to for some camping or budget accommodation... ?
> Any thoughts, or are all Metra stations just suburbs? Thanks...


Howzabout a South Shore ride to Indiana? Camping spots and lake resort stops along the line. You might look at the timetable, see the stops, and do an online search based on the names. Dunes park rings a bell from my youth.

EDIT: South Shore (NICTD)


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jun 27, 2008)

Kenosha's pretty nice. It's waterfront, has a streetcar loop that runs (albeit on somewhat odd hours) from the METRA Station, and has a nice Best Western that sits right on a cove of the inlet.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Our original plan of St. Joseph, Michigan, has been stymied by fully booked trains. However Hertz are throwing in a free tank of gas, so we may go over to the dark side and drive instead. Alternatively, I've seen flights and two nights in Vegas for $240 per person over our dates, and I'm seriously tempted for a surreal weekend in Nevada


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't go to Las Vegas. I personally think it is the most depressing place on earth.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 28, 2008)

Being an architect, Vegas has a special interest ... see Learning from Las Vegas by Robert Venturi and Denise Scott Brown. I would not be going there for a vacation - more of an experience


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 28, 2008)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Being an architect, Vegas has a special interest ... see Learning from Las Vegas by Robert Venturi and Denise Scott Brown. I would not be going there for a vacation - more of an experience


It is definitely an experience....I lived there for almost 3 years, and, every day was a different 'experience'. Of course, having all the lost tourists out there just added to it; what fun!! :blink:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

All the gambling addicts depress me. Wall Street has the same effect on me.


----------



## frj1983 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you don't like cigarette smoke,

Then Vegas is not the place to go...there is no such thing as a "smoke free" room as the smoke from the casinos tends to waft up to the floors...can't avoid it :huh:


----------



## George Harris (Jul 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> All the gambling addicts depress me. Wall Street has the same effect on me.


Here I find myself in total agreement with the GML.


----------

